# Any Black Friday deals on components?



## Tomnyhc (Nov 26, 2019)

I’m looking to re-stock a bunch of components, anyone know of any notable black Friday deals going on?

i know PedalPCB is doing 15% off.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 27, 2019)

These guys have a 25% off sale going on: https://www.pedalpartsplus.com/


----------



## Barry (Nov 27, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> These guys have a 25% off sale going on: https://www.pedalpartsplus.com/


Yeah but their pretty pricey to begin with


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 27, 2019)

Yeah, knobs are the best deal going there. 
Tayda's 15% off sale ended last week.

EG has sales going every week, I just got 100 5mm aqua-blue LEDs for $8.


----------



## Keith (Dec 2, 2019)

Tayda has 15 percent off


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 2, 2019)

promotional code is
*Sale15*


----------

